# TV2 Connection



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

When my original 622 was installed, the installers ran RG6 to a second TV for TV2. More recently I have ran RG6 to several rooms throughout the house. Now, I am just wondering if anybody here is doing anything different for TV2 content, particularly is more than one location want to view TV2 simultaneously. For example, is anybody here running long lengths of component or composite cables to multiple rooms? Are there any other options? The standard definition picture through RG6 is okay, but it is not exactly great either.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Some of us have run HDMI or component to other rooms using powered splitters to get HDTV from TV1 to other TVs. Of course you have to run the receiver in single mode for this to work. I don't think you'll see much improvement on TV2 output over RG6. If it's a really long run or you are feeding several rooms you should used a powered splitter for the RG6. That might help some.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you very much for the reply. Yes, I am running a powered splitter and I am most interested in dual mode.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

If you ran composite cables to other rooms, you would be viewing the TV1 content. The TV2 output is SD only.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have 2 TV-2's on the RF feed. The output of the 622 is powwerful enough that I don't need a powered splitter. I even have 2 TV 2 remotes, each one customized to the TV in the room.

The installer who put in my 1000.4 that you could not have 2 "competing" TV 2 remotes. But I went ahead and set them up anyway. The trick is to ignore one of the steps in the instructions (the step that tells you to use a remote code other than the one displayed in system info). So each remote has the same remote code but a different brand TV to control.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks again for all of the replies. I actually have six TVs on the TV2 connection. I have 2 on the second floor, 2 on the first floor, and 2 in the basement. I do run an amplifier. I wonder if the future for TV2 connection might be CAT5 ethernet cable? I think the possibility of an HD TV2 was discussed via a local ATSC, but I think it was determined that it could not happen. That is too bad, but in the meantime I am satisfied with SD on TV2.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The licensing agreements that multi-channel providers have with the content owners prohibit the use of unencrypted digital HD transmissions (read: ATSC or ClearQAM formats), which are the only HD formats your TV can understand without a separate converter box. So, there will never be an ATSC or ClearQAM HD solution.

Any future solutions are likely to involve the new RVU format, which is kind of an extension to DNLA.


----------

